# Uneven lip tone?



## mikolaricola (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there such a product out there that specifically evens out the color of one's lips? Or is there a skin lightener out there that is safe to use on the lips?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 4, 2008)

i couldnt tell you.

maybe exfoliating your lips would help.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know about that but I know alot of ppl just pat a bit of foundation on their lips prior to puttin on lipstick so that the true color comes out of the tube.


----------



## tajameka (Apr 4, 2008)

yes Godiva licorice lip gloss is for evening out the lips. actually it lightens the lips with licorice. i bought some about a year ago, but i still have the tube in my bathroom. i used it for about a week before i gave up because i did not see any improvement. However, many people have sucess stories about the Godiva line. I'm just too lazy to put on the lipgloss everyday. Good Luck and if all else fails, use foundation or one of those long lasting lip colors in a light brown color before you put on lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## Kathy (Apr 5, 2008)

Just use a bit of foundation as suggested. Or a light gloss should cover it... I wouldn't use any kind of lightener made for facial skin on your lips!


----------

